# WhatsApp historique Android à transférer sur iOS



## debora (9 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à touts ,
je souhaiterais savoir si quelque un il à déjà transfère l'historique du Android a iOS je sais que il y a la possibilité de acheter de logiciel ... quelqu'un il a déjà acheté ça on peux le partager oo ... Où je peux aller por le faire fare a quelqu'un sur Paris 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Septembre 2018)

L'export est possible, mais pas l'import ...


----------



## debora (9 Septembre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'export est possible, mais pas l'import ...


 j'ai trouvé un logiciel pour aussi les exporter mais je me suis posé la question si quelqu'un l'as déjà ce logiciel pour le faire


----------



## lostOzone (9 Septembre 2018)

Y a ça mais jamais testé

https://www.backuptrans.com/android-iphone-whatsapp-transfer-plus.html


----------



## lostOzone (9 Septembre 2018)

Par contre leur logiciel pour le transfert des SMS Android vers iMessage fonctionne parfaitement.


----------

